# Oooh Boy



## Becky1961 (Aug 20, 2019)

I have a now 3 year old Vizsla. We go to the dog park 3-5 times a week where she is able to run to her hearts content. We also walk several times a week and have yard time everyday for toy playing and agility training. Recently (last 2 weeks) she has started to jump the fence and just take off. She comes right back when called but I am alarmed at her desire to go on unauthorized self walks. Her food is the same and she has no medical issues. Anyone have experience with this kind of issue?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Once they know they can do something, they keep doing it. Might have been something she really wanted the first time. 
Even well exercised dogs will go over a fence, if they know they can.
How tall is your fence?
Is she jumping it, or climbing over?


----------



## Becky1961 (Aug 20, 2019)

The fence is chain link and is 5 1/2 ft tall. She is jumping it.


That is one of my favorite JJW songs.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

A higher fence? And e collar? An e fence? Discipline when she jumps it in front of you?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

has she just come into season (heat) last 2 weeks?


----------

